# Looking for experienced Lawn/ Landscaping personnel $9-$11 hourly starting



## Jive Turkey (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking for experienced Lawn Maintenance and Landscaping Personnel. Must have valid Driver's License and have transportation. Starting $9-$11depending on experience.

Contact: Mark Tillman @ 453-7333


----------

